

Ask HN: Anyone moved to EU for work? started a company? - vijayr

People who got a blue card, moved around a bit in the EU or settled in one country, became a citizen etc - especially in the last few years, how has the experience been? How easy (or hard) is it to freelance, start a company etc compared to the US?
======
atroyn
I live in Berlin. I have worked, freelanced, and started a company here.
Getting a self employment visa if you are in technology is very, very easy, as
is finding full-time work if that's what you're after.

My current permit allows me to stay for four years, with indefinite extension
so long as I'm doing work in tech.

Starting a company is about on par with the U.S. (I also incorporated in
Delaware as a foreigner). There's some beaurocracy where knowledge of the
language and the required forms, or else friends to help, is very necessary.
Taxes are much simpler, payroll is a little more complicated than in the U.S.

~~~
theGREENsuit
Would you be able to list some German job boards? And, in your experience, how
often is speaking German a requirement? I live in North America, but have dual
citizenship from an EU nation. I've wondered about packing up and moving to
Europe if the right opportunity came about.

~~~
atroyn
In Berlin, speaking German is not at all a requirement. In Munich, you can get
by but you ought to learn. In Stuttgart, better speak German.

You're best off researching companies on cruchbase and angel.co, though
[http://berlinstartupjobs.com/](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/) sometimes lists
good opportunities.

------
pascalmemories
Starting a company in the UK is trivial. Any accountant will set one up for
around 100 pounds (more if they're in London). For small companies, accounting
rules are fairly relaxed (no audits required, just basic accountant review).

Compared with North America, you don't need to have any local trading licenses
or registrations. There are no requirements for lawyers to draw up articles of
association and register (accountants just use pre-approved templates).

Opening bank accounts was simpler (and much cheaper in my experience) too. You
just take in your ID and confirmation of the company registration. Most banks
will give a deal and many even have free banking. North American banks are
generally eye-watering in their fee scales in comparison.

Having done both, the UK is way simpler, quicker and less onerous than North
America. It also opens up the entire EU as you don't need to keep registering
or licensing in each place (unlike in North America).

On residence/citizenship (note, NOT required to have a UK company!), the UK is
a pain in the ass. They have become all crazy about immigration and put all
sorts of obstacles in your way.

Find a different EU country for residence - forum shop. Some grant based on
even a small amount of heritage (like multiple generations back) and some
grant based on ca$h. If you have a few hundred thousand $, you should be able
to buy your way in. Otherwise, a business startup with employment within a
number of months is another route.

Once you have EU citizenship in one country, you have a Charter Right to go to
any other you please.

~~~
vijayr
_Some grant based on even a small amount of heritage (like multiple
generations back) and some grant based on ca$h. If you have a few hundred
thousand $, you should be able to buy your way in. Otherwise, a business
startup with employment within a number of months is another route._

Could you please explain a bit more on this? I'm also googling

~~~
pascalmemories
Get professional advice. Google is not a professional advisor !

However, some basic searching suggests Italy could be one route provided you
have Italian heritage :
[http://www.italyheritage.com/genealogy/citizenship/](http://www.italyheritage.com/genealogy/citizenship/)

And Malta is generous on the financial front :
[http://www.ccmalta.com/publications/malta-citizenship-
invest...](http://www.ccmalta.com/publications/malta-citizenship-investment) A
house purchase looks cheaper than pure capital investment. Malta is a nice
place to live too.

You need proper professional advice though. Google will get you started on
places to inquire.

------
jkldotio
It took me a long time to get set up in Austria, over a month and seven visits
to various agencies compared to two days with a single online process in my
native Australia.

They also had mandatory "social insurance" payments. These payments don't
actually cover you very well if you are foreign, at least they didn't cover me
after I'd been in normal employment paying them for a long time and the
company I was working for went through insolvency.

When I went for self-employment to do consulting I was told I didn't have to
make social insurance payments for the first year which sounded positive. I
wasn't told however that that process was not automatic and there was yet
another another form to fill out. So I got hit with them anyway, and received
no sympathy when I explained my situation.

I didn't use it but I gather the legal system there for business matters is
also extremely complex and expensive. In Australia we have fairly straight
forward small claims courts where people can settle small to medium disputes
without a lawyer.

I would say it was all very unforgiving, bordering on hostile. My
interpretation is certainly influenced by the fact I know, having done it in
Australia, that 90% of the processes and paperwork were entirely pointless,
but that doesn't really excuse any of it.

